# JUST ORDERED JEFF'S RUB AND SAUCE RECIPE



## gregc (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't wait to try it!! All other new members should order it too. It supports this website we are getting all this good advice from.


----------



## george (Jul 22, 2010)

You are going to love it.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2010)

They are great stuff. That Rib rub even goes great on beef.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 23, 2010)

i tried it on my ribs the other day, both the rub and sauce were very, very good!!!!!


----------



## deannc (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree, both the rub and sauce are excellent!


----------



## greenrn (Apr 26, 2012)

I ordered Jeff's rub too. I may try to substitute a sugar free brown sugar to mine since my hubby is a diabetic. Since I joined SMF I have ask lots of questions and everyone has been so kind and patient with me.


----------



## jimf (Apr 26, 2012)

I have used Jeff's rub on Pork (various cuts), Chicken (various cuts), Beef (various cuts), and Shrimp.  You cant go wrong with his rub.    I reduce the heat and the salt and its still amazing.


----------



## greenrn (Apr 26, 2012)

Dang, is that your fire pit? I like it!


----------



## jimf (Apr 26, 2012)

greenrn said:


> Dang, is that your fire pit? I like it!


Yes, natural gas.  Just for looks though, I don't (probably can't) cook on it.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Apr 26, 2012)

The rub is amazing with chicken thighs and legs.  The last time I did them, I smoked them about 2 hours, then put them on the grill to finish cooking them.  It was an awesome combination of smoke and grill flavors.  The rub compliments them perfectly.  It's worth every penny.


----------



## smokinn00blet (Apr 27, 2012)

The rub is great, made a few tweaks to it, and the wife loves it even more.  Haven't made the sauce yet but gettin all the stuff for it tho


----------



## jimf (Apr 27, 2012)

The sauce is money!!  Spicy when you first make it but if it sits for a day its just right.


----------



## capntrip (Apr 27, 2012)

I've made the rub but haven't tried the sauce yet. The rub is great with everything even when you mess up and use a 1/2 cup of cayenne and a tsp of paprika yes that was one spicy brisket and smoked shrimp. I still loved it wife thought it was a bit spicy hehehe!!!!

I agree if you are getting advice from this site please order the recipes they are worth the $$$$$$. And at least the rub tastes great I am sure I will Love the BBQ sauce too summer is almost here in the midwest and nothing better than bbq in the great northwoods of Minnesota the sauce will be tried for sure up at the lake in the BWCA.

Summer is what makes winter tolerable in the northwoods!!!

I love my 10000 lakes!!!


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *capntrip*
> 
> The rub is great with everything even when you mess up and use a 1/2 cup of cayenne and a tsp of paprika yes that was one spicy brisket and smoked shrimp. I still loved it wife thought it was a bit spicy hehehe!!!!


Dude, that makes my guts hurt just thinking about that.


----------

